# χοχλιδάτη όρνιθα/ barred rock hen



## MelidonisM (Dec 9, 2012)

(κρητική διάλεκτος)




χοχλίδης και χοχλιδάτος, δηλούντα ζώον ή άλλο πράγμα (λ.χ. ύφασμα) ποικίλον το χρώμα μάλιστα εναλλάσσον φαιόν και λευκόν (ως του κοχλίου, χοχλιού, σαλιγκαριού)· ούτω λέγεται χοχλίδης πετεινός, χοχλίδα όρνιθα καί χοχλιδάτη. (πηγή)



> Διάλεξε με το μάτι μια γέρικη κότα, τη χοχλιδάτη, μα την ώρα που άπλωνε το χέρι της να την αρπάξει η χοχλιδάτη κουκούβισε, και χίμηξε απάνω της με ανοιχτές τις φτερούγες ο κόκορας· το Λενιό ανάγλειψε τα στεγνωμένα χείλια και κοίταζε ξαναμμένη· και άμα μοναστραπίς τελείωσε ο έρωτας, το Λενιό την ψυχοπόνεσε και διάλεξε μιαν άλλη.
> (Νίκου Καζαντζάκη - Ο Χριστός Ξανασταυρώνεται, σελ. 291)
> 
> She looked about and chose an old hen, the speckled one (The Greek Passion, translation:
> Jonathan Griffin)



The Plymouth Rock, often called simply Rocks or Barred Rocks (after their most popular color), is a chicken breed that originated in the United States. The Barred Rock is often called the Plymouth Rock, but this title correctly belongs to the entire breed, not just the Barred variety. The Plymouth Rock was developed in New England in the middle of the 19th century and was first exhibited as a breed in 1869. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Plymouth_Rock_(chicken) (εισαγόμενο είδος, λοιπόν)

speckled hen VS barred rock hen, όπως βλέπουμε στις εικόνες το speckled ("κηλιδωμένη") μπορεί να περιλάβει και άλλα χρώματα, ενώ το barred rock ("ραβδωτού βράχου") είναι μόνο για την ασπρόμαυρη πουά, ραβδωτή, πιτσιλωτή κότα. (υπάρχουν και barred red hens, ενώ και το σκέτο barred hen είναι κυρίως η χοχλιδάτη.

Ω, γδυμνολαίμη πετεινέ κατέβα από τη κοίτη,
τη χοχλιδάτη όρνιθα να πάρεις στο τζιρίτι*​
*αγλάκι, τρέξιμο. Πέρα, τέλος, από τις κότες θα μπορούσε ένας σχεδιαστής μόδα να εμπνευστεί από μια χοχλιδάτη κότα. Είχε ταλέντο η φύση όταν της έφτιαξε αυτό το πυκνό ραβδωτό χρωματικό σχέδιο, που μοιάζει τόσο ζεστό και προσιτό σε σχέση με το διασπαστικό, κυκλικό, και αλλόκοτο πουά.


----------



## Themis (Dec 9, 2012)

Τι μαθαίνει κανείς στη Λεξιλογία!


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 9, 2012)

Εξαίρετος, Μελ!

@Θέμης: Εγώ διαπιστώνω επιτυχή μελιδώνεια εισπήδηση στα κρητικά.


----------



## bernardina (Dec 9, 2012)

Θυμάμαι τη γιαγιά μου να τη λέει φασουλάτη. :)
Είχαμε κι έναν φασουλάτο ή χοχλιδάτο κόκορα, τον Κοκορή, που μια μέρα, όταν πήγα να τους ταΐσω, μ' έστρωσε στο κυνήγι και μου 'κανε τα πόδια σερπαντίνες με τις νυχάρες του. Κακό τση κεφαλής του --κατέληξε στο τσικάλι σε μορφή θρεπτικής σούπας. Έκλαιγα τρεις μέρες· από πόνο κι από στενοχώρια.


----------



## MelidonisM (Dec 9, 2012)

Ευχαριστώ , και ο αδερφός μου έκλαιγε τις επί σφαγήν όρνιθες. Δεν ήξερα το φασουλάτη, αλλά βρήκα εδώ στην Πατρίδα:


> χωρατατζής του χωριού μου, ο Βασίλης του παπά είχε φαίνεται εναν τέτοιο πελάτη που του έκλεβε τα αβγά. Κάποτε τον πλησίασε και του είπε χαμογελώντας. “Μιχαλιό, ε Μιχαλιό, εψόφησε η φασουλάτη” μόνο άμε δα να πάρεις και το απόκοτο


+ απότοκο: το εν τη φωλεά της όρνιθος διαρκώς μένον ωόν δια να προσελκύεται αύτη και να γεννά εκεί και ουχί αλλαχού (πολλάκις αντί ωού δύναται να τεθή άλλο παρόμοιον πράγμα, οίον λευκός λίθος, λευκόν κρόμμυον, λευκός σάπων κττ.) εμείς είχαμε ξύλινο αβγό.


----------



## nickel (Dec 9, 2012)

Από την _Ασκητική_ του Καζαντζάκη:
Είμαστε ένα γράμμα ταπεινό, μια συλλαβή, μια λέξη από τη γιγάντια Οδύσσεια. Είμαστε βυθισμένοι σ΄ ένα γιγάντιο τραγούδι και λάμπουμε όπως λάμπουν τα ταπεινά χοχλάδια όσο είναι βυθισμένα στη θάλασσα. 

Από τους _Αδερφοφάδες_:
Κατέβαιναν στην ακρογιαλιά, κυλίονταν στα χοχλάδια του γιαλού,αποχαιρετούσαν τη θάλασσα κι έσερναν μοιρολόι. 

Από το ΠαπΛεξ:
*κοχλάδι* και *κοχλίδι* και *χοχλάδι* και *χοχλίδι*, το (Α *κοχλάδιον* και *κοχλίδιον*)· μικρός κοχλίας ή μικρός κόχλος | (νεοελλ.) βότσαλο, κροκάλη.



*απότοκο* και συνώνυμο *αποφώλι* nest egg.


----------



## SBE (Dec 9, 2012)

Εγώ αυτές τις κότες τις ξέρω φραγκόκοτες, αλλά τελικά βλέπω το μόνο κοινό με τις κότες αυτές είναι το ασπρόμαυρο χρώμα.


----------



## Eleni_B (Dec 9, 2012)

Στην Κρήτη τα σαλιγκάρια τα λέμε χοχλιούς, προφανώς γιατί μοιάζουν με χοχλιδάκια (όστρακα).


----------



## nickel (Dec 9, 2012)

Από τον καιρό των αρχαίων το σαλιγκάρι λεγόταν κόχλος και κοχλίας. Και στην Κρήτη, όπως και σε άλλες λέξεις, κρατήσαμε τα παλιά.


----------



## daeman (Dec 9, 2012)

..
Ανάθεμα την όρνιθα απού 'ναι χοχλιδάτη
δίχως το αποφώλι τζη που δε γεννά· γινάτι
Το χόχλακα δα τση 'βαλα· αβγό σα δω, σπολλάτη
Ταχιά τη σφάζω αν δε μπορεί, να φάμε ντη κρασάτη
Ω γδυμνολαίμη πετεινέ, κύρη του κοτετσού μου
που τς όρνιθες τζιμπολογάς στ' αυλίδι του κυρού μου
να τη συβάσεις ανε θες, αλλιώς βάνω στο νου μου
εσέ να σφάξω, να γενείς κύρης του τσικαλιού μου

Δε λαχταρώ τσι όρνιθες, πάλι, σαφί τα ίδια
μόν' χόντρο καλορέγομαι βραστό με τα χοχλίδια
Του χόντρου κάθε κουταλιά θέλει και το χοχλιό τζη
ετσά και κάθε κοπελιά τον αγαπητικό τζη
Χοχλιούς πολλούς, μπουμπουριστούς, μεζέ για τη ρακή μου
ν' ανεντρανίσει το κορμί μαζί με την ψυχή μου
σαν έρθουνε οι έμορφες με τα ροδάτα χείλια
καλιτσουνάκια να κερνούν, να γλείφω τα δαχτύλια


----------



## daeman (Nov 29, 2016)

...
Συμπλήρωση: τις προάλλες άκουσα να τις λένε *πετρωτές*, συγκεκριμένα να διαλαλούν τέτοια κλωσόπουλα λέγοντας: «πουλάκια πετρωτά». Κι αφού τα λένε έτσι αυτοί που τα πουλάνε, έτσι θα τα ξέρουν κι αυτοί που τ' αγοράζουν, άρα όρος της πιάτσας, διαδεδομένος, τουλάχιστον στον θεσσαλικό κάμπο.


----------



## Theseus (Nov 29, 2016)

I used to keep cuckoo maran hens which resemble but are really quite different from barred rock hens. A barred rock has yellow legs, while cuckoo marans have white legs. A barred rock has a more distinctive barred pattern on its feathers, the cuckoo maran has a more random pattern, thus the cuckoo name.
If you look closer at the feathers on each of these two cock birds, you will see the patterns are different, barred are tighter & closer, almost brighter, cuckoo are more scattered rand almost lighter. Cuckoos, in a word, are less uniform and organised. The colour of the eggs too is different: cuckoo marans are dark brown, rocks are tinted. Compare these two photographs: barred rock (left) and cuckoo marans (right).


----------

